# donor abroad shipping issues



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi girls,
I am or was supposed to use a know donor for the IVF anyway it's becoming more complicated and expensive than initially thought, the clinic adviced me of using then the sperm bank, but here in the UK  there is a problem of quantity  Therefore also suggested we could import from elsewhere in Europe and of course they would take care of this.

Is the shipping safe or does it reduce my chances? Anyone done this?
I am not that healthy so I would like to give my best shots here, before my endometriosis wins over me...I am not sure what to do, fight with all my strength and money for my known donor or go for the sperm bank.

And nothing has started yet, already all these issues  main one I guess it's economic, and the while I am writing here I am just thinking who cares about the money I will try to find them and use my chosen donor?


----------



## loobyloo_london (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Elle

My donar sperm was shipped from Denmark, the donar is actually in USA, so it has travelled a lot! I dont believe it will impact your chances of success. The process was very straightforward, the 2 clinics did all the travel arrangements.  Good luck!

LLLx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Elle72 said:


> Hi girls,
> I am or was supposed to use a know donor for the IVF anyway it's becoming more complicated and expensive than initially thought, the clinic adviced me of using then the sperm bank, but here in the UK there is a problem of quantity  Therefore also suggested we could import from elsewhere in Europe and of course they would take care of this.
> 
> Is the shipping safe or does it reduce my chances? Anyone done this?
> ...


Using a known donor in the UK is one of the most expensive route to go if using the clinics, and you incur tme delays as you need to quarantine it. I had (and still have) my friend as a known donor.
Good luck with importing


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

I used the European Sperm Bank for an open donor and they were great....lots of background info and pictures too. 
Best of luck with your tx!    
xxA


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Elle

Please do not worry about importing sperm.  Many of us do import sperm from abroad.  It is simple to do especially if you clinic is used to working with one of the overseas sperm banks.  I imported sperm from the Xytex in the US to England.  There is actually a dept set up at the clinic which deals with shipping sperm overseas.  You actually get a lot of information about your donor when using overseas sperm banks which can be a big advantage for some (you get health history, photos and motivation to donate for example).  The sperm has to meet mininium standards which are actually set rather high in terms of quality so please do not worry about this aspect.  Oh yes - it is also very quick.  I think mine took just 3 days to arrive from the US to London.

Good luck

Sima x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ya,

I shipped from Denmark to the Czech Rep for my IUI (my donor was also American!!   ) it was very safe.  Essentially they ship using liquid nitrogen and it stays frozen.  There are strict guidelines for shipping.  The actual shipment took 2 days.  

I can't wait till Z gets older and I can tell her how well traveled she was before she was even born.

Dawn


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

thank you all,
after reading your posts and talking to the embryologist have decided to go for the bank and leave behind my known donor.
Will look at banks abroad of course and see 

A bit worried about low AMH but


----------

